# Rare residential project



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Well we got a little window here where we are gonna toss a housepaint into the mix. Its actually my folks, we had told them we will get it done this year (volunteer work we're talkin here) and now is our chance. Starting tmrw. Since pops got sick, things have fallen into terrible disrepair, it really gnaws at me cause he always kept everything looking perfect! Anyway, that's a diff story. 

What I'm wondering here is what you crackerjack residential guys could get er done in hours-wise. This will be my first time on an extension ladder in who knows how long, same for our guys. How would you access and paint the high areas in the back?

Powerwash, scrape, full prime, two coats finish. Same color scheme as it is now. All window trim, door trim, doors, soffit, fascia, refinish the deck, the whole ball of wax. And the shed too!

I am doing this volunteer, and not looking for pricing. I'm just looking for some hours numbers to give my guys something to shoot for beings I will be paying them (employees) even though I'm not getting paid myself.









south elevation










east elevation, 32 feet long










north elevation










west elevation

































Those are shed pics, i believe its about 36x46


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

These pics give a better idea of how bad the paint is failing. It's pry been 15 years since dad did it "professionally".


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

If you could answer these questions, I think it might help provide a more accurate estimate:

-You mentioned the East Side was 32' long, is it safe to assume the West Side is approx 32' long also? How about North/South?

-To what extent will you go to regarding prep? I know you said PW, scrape, prime, but will you be doing sanding? If so, will you feather-sand ALL abrupt edges or only the worst? Any filling, sanding after filling? How about caulking? If so, where will you caulk. 

-You mentioned, "windows", as a part of the package, but is there wrapped window trim on any side other than the front? (Forgive me if it's obvious, but my phone only zooms in so far).

-On my phone it looks as though the facias on the back & sides are body color, are they only trimmed white over the brick?

-This isn't a question as much as a request, but any way you could zoom in on what you'd consider a good representative sample of the lap siding on the home? 

Sorry for the 20 questions, but as you know, you could get 10 painters providing 10 drastically different numbers, depending upon their level of preparation, methodology, blah blah blah. 

-FWIW, since yer doing a full prime, I'd consider having the primer tinted the same color as top-coat. I doubt I'm telling you anything that you don't already know though. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks like a great job for Peelbond. Spray and back brush or roll.
NOT peel stop by zinnser. Peelbond by XIM


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Shooting from the hip, I'm thinking 300 hrs.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Your parents have a beautiful house.

Only one door looks 'hard' and is that front window that pops out of the roof. A couple extension ladders with roof hooks, and an extension ladder with arms and you shouldn't have any issues. Pressure wash, scrap sand spot prime (I like to use coverstain) caulk, then you're two coats. 

I think a full prime is a little overkill

Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Any areas with more than 25% paint failure get a full strip/prime.
Including siding (can't see how bad that actually is).
By the looks of the trim, I'd assume that the siding is beat as well.
With the limited info provided, doing the Full Monty could easily be over 600 hours. Maybe more, once repairs are added in. Some of those rake boards look like toast, even from this distance!

Good luck.
Hope you have some nice weather.:thumbup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I think you could paint that in 240 hrs. 3 man crew two weeks. 

I agree no need to full prime it. Spot prime and use a lifetime acrylic paint.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Had a good day today. Both shed and house pressure washed and scraped. Also entire east house wall gutted, gonna repair some water damage etc the siding was completely rotted. A few pieces of framing need to be replaced and poooosssible a window. The rest of the house siding and shed siding in good solid shape. North wall only about 3% paint failing. Bleached the heck outta the deck, looks pretty nice and cant wait to get it stained.

Had six guys, three powerwashing and three doing carpentry. Will get pics when I drop off material tonight.

Currently wondering if waterborne primers are any good....


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

bryceraisanen said:


> Currently wondering if waterborne primers are any good....


Several good ones one the market. Mad dog is the best I have used to date.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

bryceraisanen said:


> Had a good day today. Both shed and house pressure washed and scraped. Also entire east house wall gutted, gonna repair some water damage etc the siding was completely rotted. A few pieces of framing need to be replaced and poooosssible a window. The rest of the house siding and shed siding in good solid shape. North wall only about 3% paint failing. Bleached the heck outta the deck, looks pretty nice and cant wait to get it stained.
> 
> Had six guys, three powerwashing and three doing carpentry. Will get pics when I drop off material tonight.
> 
> Currently wondering if waterborne primers are any good....


What species of wood? With red cedar, redwood, and cypress we stick with long-oil primers; for pine, fir, etc. we've had good success with waterbornes.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Plenty of the exterior waterborne primers are good. I live in the land of long oil primers (New England) and only use them sparingly these days. I've been very pleased with acrylic primers.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Red cedar.

Stelzer, the only thing getting sanded will be the deck spindles. There are a half dozen areas I'll have to get creative with the journeyman-in-a-can.

Yes west side is 30 feet, but mostly brick anyway. 

Never heard of mad dog, available at SW or Hirshfields?


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Going with coverstain beings thats what they got at menards and saves a pitstop. Can I thin it for better brushability?


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

bryceraisanen said:


> Going with coverstain beings thats what they got at menards and saves a pitstop. Can I thin it for better brushability?


Only if is a hot day. Throw a little paint thinner in there. Not really necessary though

Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

So would you guys expect to brush/mini roll pretty much everything in the brick areas? And the only thing getting sprayed is the lap siding and the soffits in the back? Do you tape off the shingles or shield them? That half to quarter inch that sticks out over the edge of the roof....


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

bryceraisanen said:


> Going with coverstain beings thats what they got at menards and saves a pitstop. Can I thin it for better brushability?


I would.
Otherwise, the guys may wear their wrists out back brushing that stuff.:yes:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

If it was me. I would sand and feather, run green tape (3m lacquer/brick tape) around all brick to interior fascia,(all brick to wood transitions for that matter) drop 12-15" hand masker paper off of that to make a perimeter. Use 48" metal shields (or Formica scraps if available) and jamb them between the shingles and the drip edge. I use Emerald on all my exterior res paints but a good 100% acrylic is fine on weathered drip edge. Shoot my primer and back brush and roll the crapped out wood areas. Shoot my top coats and walk away. 

The time spent masking will be made up ten fold on what would be labor hand brushing.

I pull the downpours and lay them on drops and shoot them too. Easier access to spray the fascia soffit. Masking soffit to shingles in the peaks, I use the green tape and paper them out, high wind days, wide green tape and some cardboard.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

This is an interesting post. OP starts out looking for a ballpark on hours for painting. Next you see all this scraping,sanding,wood replacement LOL

It kinda reminds me of the potential customer who approaches us daily with the same take...I have a 3,500 sqft home.What would you charge to paint?

Sorry sir I need to see it. 

Well the other guys just gave me a price over the phone. You must not know what your doing LOL


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> This is an interesting post. OP starts out looking for a ballpark on hours for painting. Next you see all this scraping,sanding,wood replacement LOL
> 
> It kinda reminds me of the potential customer who approaches us daily with the same take...I have a 3,500 sqft home.What would you charge to paint?
> 
> ...


Agree.Started out with someone suggesting spot prime and with looks of later pics it looks like all substrate needs to be bathed in primer 1st.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Lol I know I know. But this is a volunteer project for my folks. Theres gonna be some interesting twists and turns along the way. I just thought I would track/update for entertainment purposes only. I got the paint crew shooting for 350 hours, hopefully I can have my carpentry done before they're waiting on me!! Did I mention im replacing a window, 3 doors, and every piece of weatherstripping on the property?!


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

bryceraisanen said:


> Lol I know I know. But this is a volunteer project for my folks. Theres gonna be some interesting twists and turns along the way. I just thought I would track/update for entertainment purposes only. I got the paint crew shooting for 350 hours, hopefully I can have my carpentry done before they're waiting on me!! Did I mention im replacing a window, 3 doors, and every piece of weatherstripping on the property?!


Crazy, but like I said earlier, is a beautiful looking house, now you just have to keep it that way.

I would still use cover stain to prime the new boards (if not already primed). Maybe hit then while they're still on the ground to save some time and material

Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Gotta figure out how to post videos....


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Was thinking about this today.
Where did you come in hour wise?


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Just got the hours reports this afternoon. So far we have in 211.5 hours. The whole house is painted except the east side because we are waiting for the siding that is special order. Once thats up, it'll be about another 6 hours of painting. The shed is completely done. Powerwash, scrape, full prime, two full coats everywhere. Painted 5 doors and frames as well as all of the gutters. Caulked everywhere, used up like 14 tubes. Replaced 3 doors completely, and installed new door hardware on all of the doors. Replaced 17 pieces of rotten siding, and 4 pieces of rotten vertical trim. Put new weatherstripping on all doors, as well as the shed overhead doors, both around the door opening and the rubber seal on the bottom of the doors as well. Completely demoed the east side of house from the outside. Treated for mold, installed new insulation, installed new sheathing, vapor barrier, window tape. Also removed the window in that gable and rebuilt the window frame that was rotten. Will reinstall it when siding goes up. Also replaced the decking on the deck, and sanded the spindles/railings down to brand new wood. Im sure there is more that I forgot about.... ill update when I remember. 

That hours reports include all of my time driving to menards etc getting supplies. Which is what I did all week, just coordinating, organizing, getting material etc. Maaaaybe 18 of my 37 hours last week were actually onsite working. My brother also had plenty of time claimed for material runs etc.

I would estimate the painting portion of the entire project will be around 150 tops, likely less.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

That's fast.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I was close with my 230 hr estimate.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

straight_lines said:


> I was close with my 230 hr estimate.


Lol yep! U guys r makin me think I could make some good money in residential! Just wait till I can get some video up you'll b impressed!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Bender said:


> Shooting from the hip, I'm thinking 300 hrs.





straight_lines said:


> I think you could paint that in 240 hrs. 3 man crew two weeks.


Lowballer
:whistling2:


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I'd say spot prime only....

6 guys two days....


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> I'd say spot prime only....
> 
> 6 guys two days....



Uhhhh. Ya. And if they're not happy with the results, you could try again NEXT year, when it fails. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Uhhhh. Ya. And if they're not happy with the results, you could try again NEXT year, when it fails.
> 
> 
> Stelzer Painting Inc.



Why would it fail? What is the purpose of priming over good non-peeling paint that is still in good condition?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Bender said:


> Lowballer
> :whistling2:





richmondpainting said:


> I'd say spot prime only....
> 
> 6 guys two days....


See no matter how cheap and fast you are there is always someone else. :jester:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> See no matter how cheap and fast you are there is always someone else. :jester:


:lol::lol:


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

oldccm said:


> Why would it fail? What is the purpose of priming over good non-peeling paint that is still in good condition?



6 guys 2 days? 80-120 hrs to do that job? 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> 6 guys 2 days? 80-120 hrs to do that job?
> 
> 
> Stelzer Painting Inc.


If he's on site with 'em, it'll be closer to the 80 mark.


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> 6 guys 2 days? 80-120 hrs to do that job?
> 
> 
> Stelzer Painting Inc.



Fair enough. Missed the time frame. Thought you were implying spot priming would fail


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Lol, richmonds just thinks hes speedy gonzalez. it aint happening in 80 hours. fyi, we used a push broom for backbrushing, covered 5.5 pieces of siding each swipe


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Puttinw new 5/4x6 rabbeted cedar on east side tmrw. Should we bevel and vulkem the butt joints in the field? Will vulkem against windows and vertical trim after priming I think...


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Didnt get time after hunting today to go to the real job, so got a coat of primer on the new siding at my folks.

Fwiw, this is my favorite brush for oil priming.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

What a huge job you and your guys have done, Good for you. Looking out for the most important people in your life. I can hardly believe how fast it was completed but you did it. Props


----------

